# 942 HDMI dolby sound



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if the HDMI output incorporates Dolby digital sound with out using the optical out port or is it just pcm? I have a new reciever that excepts HDMI with up to 7 channels however the 942 does not appear to output Dolby over the HDMI.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

The 942 definitely only does 2 channel audio through HDMI. To get 5.1 you have to use the optical output, unfortunately. 

Maybe (hopefully) this can be fixed in a future update, but for now, that's the way it is.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Tech Depot DD page shows it should but it doesn't.

Also see the recent thread HDMI no 5.1 sound in the 622 Forum.


----------

